# 200+ pounds of GMR Cats!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

started off a very frustrating evening. was going to do some channel cattin in the boat.....BATTERIES WERE DEAD! then ended up getting run out at a new spot we have been wanting to try.....(Cops, "no parking allowed here!"), so we ended up in a spot i havent fished in a few years. those previous dissapointments were a blessing in disguise! between 3 of us we ended up banking over 200 lb (guestimate) of channels and flatheads, most in about the first 2 hours and then they shut off. fish wwere caught on live gills and chubs in about 10-25ft of water. below are pics of the bigger ones (33lb, 32lb, 28lb, 22lb, and 15lb) but caught quite a few smaller ones from 4-10lb. we had the bigger ones"corral'ed" up in a little damed up backwater near our spot till we took pics before we left. all fish were released after pics were taken! 
22 and 28lb...









the 28...








vicls PB at 32lb...








my 33lb....


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice. Real nice.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Heck of a night. great job. that is a night people like me dream of.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice catch. Thats a heck of a night


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

sounds like a great night


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome night, grats on the success!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

About freakin time the GMR turned on for you guys. Now I'm going to have to start getting out. Good job those are great.  Two Thumbs Up!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome mike, congrats. im hitting the river a couple times this week i will give you a call


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dang Dink... looks like you guys busted up their game... congrats always good to hear of good fish coming from the GMR... I was out 2 weekends ago and only caught channels


----------



## BIG_TUNA (May 6, 2007)

nice fish, i need a night like you had


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow great job on those Flats............Doc


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

dink, d00000d i'll buy your spot off ya haha


GREAT fish


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

forgot to mention in my post that i also lost what i beleive was the biggest fish i have ever hooked on the GMR :B . had one that i could do nothing with but follow him upriver, not once could i pull it closer to me . hook came out after about a minute, man i was ready to bawl my eyes out .


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice job dink


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome catch


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Can I ask how you hook your gills and chubs? Circle Hooks? Size? Where do you hook them?

Thanks in advance

Rick


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Muskeye said:


> Can I ask how you hook your gills and chubs? Circle Hooks? Size? Where do you hook them?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Rick


all our baits were hooked at the rear of the dorsal fin with a big 9/0 "J" hook sold by Do-It mold company, they are some kind of spinnerbait hook. sharpest hooks i have found yet. all except for Vicky's big one, she was using a 9/0 circle hook. i have seen some folks hook their live baits in the mouth, big mistake IMO (ok for cut bait on channels though). a predator fish always swallows their catch head first. good chance the hook will turn into the bait when the fish turns the bait around in the mouth before they swallow it.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Dink. We fish O'shaughnessy (Scioto, Columbus) where the population of flats is limited, mainly channels. I just can't imagine using that big of a circle hook but obviously when you're targeting huge flats that seems like the way to go.

Rick


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great job Dink! Glad to hear there still some big ones on the GMR!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on a great night of fishing!!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Man.........You guys suck.I've been catchin zip.Congrats on your great night


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Holy crap that is a heck of a hual! Love the pic with the 5 Flatties. If that was my family and I, Id get it blown up and hung above the fireplace Congrats on a great night!!!!


----------



## The Real Riverking (Jul 4, 2007)

WOW!!!! Nice job Dink. You are the man on that GMR buddy.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

ow...Good night. Lotsa fish to clean...how did they taste?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
Just kiddin...I know ya let em go...Congrats


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dink those are some great fish, and the best pics I have ever seen.

Is that your best night ever in regards to total pounds of fish?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flathunter said:


> dink those are some great fish, and the best pics I have ever seen.
> 
> Is that your best night ever in regards to total pounds of fish?


not quite. there was one night about 10 years ago we had that was about 40 pounds more in weight, and that trip was ALL flatheads, however biggest fish on that trip was 25lbs. think there were 8 fish over 20lb. this trip as well as that previous outing was a group effort, i dont deserve all the credit!


----------

